# My Crosscut sled project



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay fellas, I'm gonna try this. I have always gotten good solid assistance and a friendly response when I post here. Until a short while back I didn't know a router from a radish, a table saw from a turnip. Spent my whole life sitting behind a microphone. So....I attempted my very own crosscut sled. The pix will help. Now I know you guys are pretty sophisticated wood workers so there is not much new here, but I thought there might be something here for someone who is truly just starting. Details: I bought a "rail" from Rocklers and more or less followed the ideas included with the product but adapted some of my own. The clear blade guard. The two orange post sticking out the back (front) will help keep fingers away from the blade at end of cut. A total box enclosure would be better or course. Important to make sure sled is dead-on square to the blade BEFORE fastening everything. Four light coats of varnish. Used 1/2" birch ply and white oak. Its my first "jig/fixture"
But now....can I post pix?


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes, please feel free to share. submissions by members are always welcome.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Birch,

Checkout Crosscut Sleds, text & pics, on my site...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html

... down the page a little...

A lot of ideas there... (other jigs, etc. too!)


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well gents, I tried to post pics and the system rejected them saying "too large". I do not know how to change size of images in my picture folder (not much of a computer guy) so I'll just skip it. Its not THAT big a deal. I was just sorta proud of my effort. Ha! Maybe another time. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

Don't give up 

Go to http://irfanview.com and download the FREE program it will let you do what you want (resize on the fly) besure to get the plugins also.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Birch I use the same program that Bj uses. Download it and if you need further help then let us know but once you do it is a piece of cake. Basically open the program, hit open and find the photo you want to reduce on your computer and double click it. Hit the Image button and then select Resize/Resample button and choose the 640 X 480 pixel option and click ok. Go to the Save As button and resave the file. 

corey


----------

